# 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?



## Böhser Cabal (10. September 2015)

*4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Hallo Leute.


Ich habe heute meinen neuen 4K-Monitor bekommen, einen Asus PB287Q.

Ihn habe ich (mit dem mitgeliertem Kabel) mit mit dem Displayport meiner GTX 980 verbunden.


Allerdings, bekomme ich die Hertz-Zahl nicht über 30 eingestellt.


Der neueste Treiber von Nvidia ist runtergeladen, doch der Monitor will einfach nicht.


Als Betriebssystem ist übrigens Win10 installiert.


Habe ich irgendeine Einstellung in den Treibern übersehen, oder ist eventuell der Monitor, das Kabel oder die Grafikkarte defekt?




MFG


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich habe den Text auf Prad.de gefunden, vielleicht hilft dir das.



> Unmittelbar nach dem Start des Betriebssystems ist uns aufgefallen, dass der Mauszeiger mit leichter Verzögerung reagiert. Ein Blick in den Grafikkartentreiber hat gezeigt dass die Bildwiederholfrequenz nur 30 Hz beträgt. Eine Änderung auf 60 Hz hatte auch eine Änderung der Auflösung auf 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel zur Folge.
> Ursache dieses Verhaltens war, dass im OSD des ASUS PB287Q der DisplayPort-Stream werkseitig auf DP 1.1 eingestellt ist. Mit Änderung auf DP 1.2 erlaubt der Monitor dann auch bei nativer Auflösung eine 60 Hz Wiedergabe wenn dieser über ein DisplayPort-Kabel am PC angeschlossen ist. Über HDMI sind bei nativer Auflösung nur 30 Hz möglich.


----------



## Research (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Stimmt. HDMI ist in der "aktuellen" Fassung zu schmalbandig.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Der Herr Threshold hat mir den Abend gerettet.


Das Bild läuft nun mit 60Hertz.


Warum Asus aber so einen Scheiss macht wird mir wohl schleierhaft bleiben.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Research schrieb:


> Stimmt. HDMI ist in der "aktuellen" Fassung zu schmalbandig.


Aktuell ist HDMI 2.0 und das reicht für 4K 60Hz.


Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Der Herr Threshold hat mir den Abend gerettet.
> 
> 
> Das Bild läuft nun mit 60Hertz.
> ...


Machen viel Hersteller so, wohl aus Kompatibilitätsgründen.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Schön, dass es bei dir läuft. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Aktuell ist HDMI 2.0 und das reicht für 4K 60Hz.



Nützt dir nichts, wenn der Monitor nur 1,4 kann.


----------



## Hatuja (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Böhser Cabal schrieb:


> Warum Asus aber so einen Scheiss macht wird mir wohl schleierhaft bleiben.


Das machen fast alle Hersteller.  Schließt du einen Monitor, der auf DP 1.2 gestellt ist an einen PC an, der nur DP 1.1 kann, bleibt das Display schwarz und lässt dich daher möglicherweise nicht ins OSD. Somit könntest du den Monitor nicht auf DP 1.1 stellen.
Andersherum hast du nur die "Unannehmlichkeit", dass du so erstmal nur 30Hz fahren kannst. Dieser Umstand ist aber meistens im Handbuch beschrieben (RTFM ). Ich hab auch schon gesehen, dass das Treiber-Setup das auf der beigelegten CD war, den Monitor bei der Installation korrekt eingestellt hat.


----------



## JoM79 (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nützt dir nichts, wenn der Monitor nur 1,4 kann.



Davon war ja nicht die Rede.


----------



## Research (10. September 2015)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Akutuell hat die breite Masse nur DP oder HDMI1.4. Wenn überhaupt


----------



## Askia (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich habe gerade, dass selbe Problem und möchte keinen neues Thema auf machen. Ich habe schon den DP 1.2 im OSD meines LG-27MU67-B aktiviert trotzdem bekomme ich nur 60hz bei FullHD.
 Der Monitor hängt am MiniDP-Kabel.
Kann mir bitte Jemand von euch helfen.
Ich kann nur morgen nach der Arbeit wieder hier vorbeischauen.

MfG
Askia


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

WAs hast du überhaupt für eine Grafikkarte und ist es das originale Kabel?


----------



## Askia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich habe das Kabel was bei dem Monitor dabei war genommen. 
Mein Grafikkarte ist eine HD6850. Ich mache hauptsächlich als hobby Digitalpainting, Bildbearbeitung und spiele ältere Spiele.
Gerstern hatte ich nach dem Standby ein Parr schwarze Rechtecke, bin mit dem Mauszeiger drüber und damit sind die weg gegangen.


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Das Kabel das beim Monitor dabei lag hat bei mir auch nie funktioniert.

Empfehlung: Lindy Cromo
Musst Du wissen ob Dir das Wert ist.


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Askia schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade, dass selbe Problem und möchte keinen neues Thema auf machen. Ich habe schon den DP 1.2 im OSD meines LG-27MU67-B aktiviert trotzdem bekomme ich nur 60hz bei FullHD.
> .....



Wenn du im OSD unter dem Reiter "Allgemein" DP 1.2 bereits aktiviert hast, ist seitens des Monitors alles nötige getan.

Und am mitgelieferten Kabel liegt es nicht. Es ist kurz genug, und abgeschirmt genug, als dass die Datenmengen nicht durchpassen würden, für die dieses 
Kabel spezifiziert ist. Ich verwende ebenfalls für diesen Monitor das mitgelieferte Kabel, und alles ist gut. 
Du brauchst also kein superteures, super mega giga high-tech-deluxe Kabel, um die popeligen 4K @ 60Hz ansteuern zu können.
(Was nicht heißt, dass teure Kabel keine Darseinsberechtigung haben, aber in diesem Fall ist es wirklich nicht der Rede wert.....)

Die HD 6850 unterstützt leider kein 4K @ 60Hz. 

Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB (11180-00-40R) - Preis ab kaufen - CHIP


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Das siehst Du woran? An den 2560x1600 die angegeben sind? Dann würde ja 3840x2160 auch nicht funktionieren. Was aber scheinbar geht.
Wenn da DP1.1 stehen würde ...


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



HisN schrieb:


> Das siehst Du woran? An den 2560x1600 die angegeben sind? Dann würde ja 3840x2160 auch nicht funktionieren. Was aber scheinbar geht.



Askia hat bis jetzt nicht gesagt, dass 4K generell nicht möglich ist, sondern nur, dass die 60Hz nur unter FHD möglich sind.
Vielleicht ist 4K ja dennoch mit weniger Hz möglich? Ich weiß es nicht.

Aber wenn in den Specs steht, dass die Karte über den DP maximal 2560x1600 ansteuern kann, werden wohl keine 2160@ 60Hz möglich sein. 
Der Hersteller wäre ja blöd, wenn er so eine wichtige (verkaufsfördernde) Eigenschaft nicht angeben würde.

DP1.2 heißt (mMn.) dementsprechend nur, dass es "BIS ZU" xxx Datentransfer unterstützt, aber es heißt nicht, dass die Graka es auch hergibt.

Edit: 
Blödes Beispiel:

USB 3.0 geht bis 5GB/s. 
Ich hab zwei 3.0 Sticks zu Hause.
Einer ließt mit 250 MB/s, und einer nur mit 90 MB/s.

Der Standard sagt nur aus, was maximal möglich ist, nicht das, was die Endgeräte tatsächlich damit anfangen können.


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Naja .. zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Karte gebaut wurde gab es keine so hoch aufgelösten Monitore, also haben die das reingeschrieben was damals kaufbar war.
Aber ist im Bereich des Möglichen. Wobei DP1.2 ja definiert das 3820x2160@60hz rauskommt.


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

4K gibt es nicht erst seit gestern.

Und nur weil eine Graka DP 1.2 hat, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass auch 4K @ 60 Hz rauskommen müssen.
DP 1.2 heißt nur, dass mehr möglich wäre wie DP 1.1

(So sehe ich es zumindest. Vielleicht kann sich ja wer melden, der mehr darüber weiß? Vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Ansicht ja auch völlig daneben)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Meines Wissens nach ist es genauso wie Yoshi-M es gesagt hat.
Eventuell klappen 30 Hz oder eben auch gar nix. ^^

Steht aber auch ganz dick auf der AMD Seite max 2560x1600 @60 Hz.

Erst ab der HD 7800er Reihe sind 4K möglich.

Und 4K gibt es auch nicht erst seit der HD 7800er Reihe.


----------



## Askia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Das habe ich gerade auch bei der Seite von AMD gesehen. Bei 30hz gehts, was mich nur wundert bei 2560*1440 sinds auch nur 30hz.
Würde es mit dem Grafikchip meines i7490k gehen? 
Super, dass ihr mir helft .


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Wenn du jetzt schon einen 4K Monitor hast, würdest du auch ein Graka-Upgrade in Betracht ziehen?
Schaden kann es bei deiner jetzigen Grafikkarte zumindest nicht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Askia schrieb:


> ....
> Würde es mit dem Grafikchip meines i7490k gehen?
> Super, dass ihr mir helft .



Ja der i7 4790K schafft die 4K auf 60Hz.
Wenn dein MB DP1.2 oder HDMI 2.0 besitzt.

Aber erwarte nicht, dass du damit anständig spielen kannst.

Edit:

Ich habe mir gerade dein System in deinem Profil angesehen. 
Was genau war der Grund, dass du auf 4K gegangen bist?
Gaming? Fotobearbeitung? Oder Desktopanwendungen und Internet?


----------



## Askia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

erwarten würde ichs nicht und spielen habe ich nicht in der Auflösung vor. Immer die Grafikkarte für 60hz auszubauen und für Spiele wieder einbauen währe auch verdammt unpracktisch, so ne technick wie in Notebooks gibt es fürn PC warscheinlich nicht.
Gute Idee von dir, ich würde dann auf die nächste Generation warten und schauen ob ich die Leistung dann auch benötige. 
Weil ich noch einiges zum durchspielen habe und ich für die jeweiligen Nachfolger vieleicht die Grafikkarte aufrüsten werde. 
Ich sitze jetzt schon etwas länger vor dem Monitor und habe nicht den eindruck das meine Augen wegen den 30hz schneller ermüden als sonst. Mit 30hz wird es erstmal glaube ich auch gehen .


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Wenn du den Monitor als Investition für die nächsten x Jahre gekauft hast, und demnächst eh deine Graka aufrüsten willst, würde ich in diesem Fall bis dahin
einfach die Auflösung auf 1080p stellen und entsprechend auf FHD mit deiner jetzigen Graka weiterspielen. (FHD skaliert auf einem 4K Monitor besser wie z.B. 1440p,
und die Graka dürfte auch nicht zu mehr in der Lage sein)

Für Desktopanwendungen lohnt sich es nicht, auf die I-GPU zu wechseln, da man für den Desktopbetrieb auch mit 4K @ 30Hz gut arbeiten kann. 
Ausser die Graka fabriziert in 4K und 30Hz Fehler. Dann wäre ein Wechsel auf die I-GPU sinnvoll.

Edit:



Askia schrieb:


> ....Immer die Grafikkarte für 60hz auszubauen und für Spiele wieder einbauen währe auch verdammt unpracktisch, so ne technick wie in Notebooks gibt es fürn PC warscheinlich nicht.
> ....



Das muss man auch nicht. Wenn dir auch weniger wie 60 FPS reichen und/oder mit den Grafikkartenreglern umgehen kannst, brauchst du nicht ständig die Graka wechseln.
Ich spiele die meisten Spiele in 4K mit 60 FPS, aber manche Spiele auch "nur" mit 40 bis 60 FPS und bin glücklich. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche.

Edit: (Erst beim zweiten Lesen hab ich deinen Post verstanden. Somit machen die zwei Zeilen über dieser keinen Sinn.....)

Das mit Notebooks ist was anderes. Da kann man umschalten zwischen I-GPU (meist im Stomsparmodus/Desktopbetrieb) und zusätzlicher Grafikkarte.
Bei PCs gibts das auch. Steckst einfach das Kabel, das zum Monitor führt von der Graka ab und in den Anschluss des MB ein.
Ich kenne allerdings niemanden, der das fabriziert...


----------



## Askia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich hatte schon mal vor Jahren die fps bei einem Spiel mir anzeigen lassen und war ganz überrascht dass es nur ca. 26Fps wahren,
weil es mir sehr flüssig vor kam. Und für die 60hz ziehe ich meinen PC nicht hervor um ein Kabel umzustecken. 
Als ich eben meinen PC aus dem Standby geweckt habe, gab es das Geräusch als wäre ein neues Gerät eingesteckt worden und der großteil des Bildschirms war schwarz. mit der Maus konnte ich die Bereiche wieder aktivieren. Was ist mit meinem Monitor/Grafikkarte los?
Danke für deine super hilfe .


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Kann durchaus sein, dass deine Grafikkarte mit der UHD-Auflösung einfach nur überfordert ist.
Probleme und Fehler können dann ziemlich "konfus" sein.

Wenn du deine Grafikkarte die nächste Zeit - bis zum Wechsel auf eine stärkere - behalten willst, würde ich im Treiber die Auflösung senken. (1080p)
Oder du betreibst deinen Monitor bis dahin über deine I-GPU. (Für Desktoparbeit würde ich das sogar bevorzugen)

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, die Grafikkarte ist leider nicht stark genug, um 4K anständig zu stemmen


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Askia schrieb:


> .....
> Gerstern hatte ich nach dem Standby ein Parr schwarze Rechtecke, bin mit dem Mauszeiger drüber und damit sind die weg gegangen.



Dieses Problem habe ich (sehr selten), wenn ich längere Zeit auf Youtube oder generell im Internet unterwegs bin.
Schriften werden hin und wieder teilweise nur als Rechtecke angezeigt. (Bis ich anfange zu scrollen. Dann verschwinden die Rechtecke, und die normale Schrift kommt wieder zum Vorschein.) 
Ist allerdigngs bei mir wirklich sehr selten.
Ein Neustart des Browsers (bei mir FireFox) hat bis jetzt immer sofort das Problem behoben. Würde ich also nicht auf den Monitor schieben.
Das sind wohl Skalierungsprobleme, die hin und wieder noch auftreten.

Edit: PS:@ Mods:
Sorry für die Doppelposts. Beim Zitieren von älteren Posts vergesse ich hin und wieder, das Zitat in den bestehenden Post zu kopieren


----------



## Askia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Naja, dann gewöhne ich mir halt an den PC richtig aus zu machen. 
Youtube ist halt eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse, die Skalierungsprobleme werden irgendwann wahrscheinlich behoben sein.
 Was ich nur merkwürdig finde an der ganzen unteren Kante ist ein ca.5mm breiter leicht gelber Streifen der mich nicht stört, 
ansonsten ist der Monitor klasse.


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Kannst du von dem Problem ein Foto machen?

(Wenn man einen haufen Schotter für so einen Monitor ausgibt, sollte man schon eine gewisse "Perfektion" erwarten können, und nicht mit "gelben Streifen" leben müssen )


----------



## Askia (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich habe leider nur keine Kamera. Ich leihe mir dann morgen eine dafür.
Ich bin grad nur froh das ich keinen mit Pixelfehlern, Lichthöfen oder starken BLB bekommen habe.
Danke nochmal, dass du mir so gut hilfts.
Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett.
Dir wünsche ich eine Gute Nacht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich selbst habe auf meinem Monitor (ist der selbe, wie du hast) einen einzigen Pixelfehler, und ich musste verdammt lange suchen, bis ich ihn mal gefunden habe.
(27" 4K ist echt schwer, einen toten Pixel zu finden)
Aber selbst dieser Pixelfehler ist mir lieber, wie ein 5mm breiter gelber Streifen, den du hast.

Ich vermute (nicht wissen), dass die Grafikkarte einfach nur keine 2160p sauber darstellen kann, weil sie einfach zu alt dafür ist, und deshalb dieser gelbe Rand entsteht.
Probier bitte mal aus, den Monitor an deiner I-GPU zu betreiben. (sofern du einen 4790k besitzt, und nicht den X2 6000 aus deinem Profil.
Wenn dann die Probleme verschwunden sind, weist du wenigstens bescheid.


----------



## Askia (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Hi, ich werde mal das Kabel umstecken. Hupps da hab ich vergessen mein Profil aufzuräumen.
Ich räume mein Profil auf und suche mir einen USB-SD Adapter für das Foto.
Ich seh grad wir beide haben die gleiche CPU, Mainboard, Netzteil, Gehäuse und natürlich den Monitor .
Ich finde kein DP-anschluss an meinem Mainboard, bin ich blind. Und einen USB-SD Adapter finde ich auch nicht.
Jetzt habe ich  zwar einen gefunden aber der will nicht.
Ich hab mal eben geschaut ob es nicht nur einfach eine optische Täuschung ist und habe den Monitor hochkant gedreht,
der Streifen war immernoch da. Hier auf der Seite ist rechts ein grauer breiter Streifen ca. 6cm Neutralgrau dann wirds weiter oben kälter im Farbton.
Einfach umtauschen ist etwas ungünstig, ich habe hier sonst nur einen stark flackernden Fernseher der auch der Grund war einen neuen Monitor zu holen.
Ich werde den Monitor umtauschen, hatte schon am Anfag vermutet, dass ich einen Rückläufer erwischt habe, weil keine Schutzhülle dabei war.
Super mein Fernseher hat Standbild.
Hab eben versucht beide zu nutzen Ergebnis: Monitor hat sich ausgeschaltet weil kein Signal und Fernseher zeigt alles in Blau an und das obligatorische flackern was nach 30 min spätestens weg ist.
jetzt gehts, nur Fernseher ist immer noch blau dann werde ich wohl meinen ganz alten Monitor(17" 4:3) für die parr Tage nutzen müssen.
Danke für deine entscheidungs Hilfe  :knuddel: .


----------



## Yoshi-M (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*



Askia schrieb:


> ....
> Ich seh grad wir beide haben die gleiche CPU, Mainboard, Netzteil, Gehäuse und natürlich den Monitor .
> .....



 Sogar die selbe Menge an SSD-Speicher und Ramspeicher haben wir gemeinsam ^^  



Askia schrieb:


> ....
> Ich finde kein DP-anschluss an meinem Mainboard, bin ich blind
> ...



Das Mainboard hat HDMI. Kannst also das mitgelieferte HDMI-Kabel, das beim Monitor dabei war, verwenden.
Damit siehst du zumindest schon mal, ob auch dann noch der Fehler vorhanden ist, wenn du die I-GPU verwendest.


----------



## Askia (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Hi du,
dass habe ich gestern vergessen zu prüfen geht auch nicht mehr weil der Monitor heute morgen zurück geschickt wurde.
Mir wird ein neuer geschickt, hoffentlich hat der keine Macken.
die Grafikfehler nach dem Standby waren nicht bei FullHD sondern nur in höheren Auflösungen.
Der Streifen und die etwas dunklere Fläche unten Rechts waren in allen einstellungen vorhanden.
Mein Fernseher ist nicht mehr blau, das Kabel war zu locker und ich dachte schon mein Fernseher macht einen Abgang .

17.02:
So nun neuer Monitor: einen Hauch von einem gelben Streifen, Farben sind gleichmäßg und einen Lichthof habe ich auch nicht gesehen.
Könnte dass bisschen gelb einen art Ips-Glow sein, wenn ich direkt von vorne drauf gucke ist es weg?
Aber BLB ist stärker aber bei zusätzlichem Licht gehts, bei dem Vorherigen habe ich vergessen BLB mit Beleuchtung zu testen.
Habe eben noch meinen Fernseher auf BLB getestet. Ich habe mich erinnert das in TWII im Labyrint wenn die Fackel heruntergebrannt war der Bildschirm komplett schwarz ist auser das HUD und die Minimap.
Deshalb dachte ich das mein Fernseher kaum blb hat, aber dass gegenteil ist der Fall. Fehrnseher hat mehr blb als der Monitor. Ich bin da wohl weniger empfindlich als ich dachte.
Das mit dem HDMI-kabel werde ich morgen Abend testen.
Danke dass du mir hilfst .

Ich guck mal ob das Kabel zu locker ist, weil es manchmal auf der hälfte so merkwürdig aufblitzt.
Es war nicht das Kabel sondern der Grafikkartentreiben.
Das BLB ist bei Licht wenig zu sehen und stört mich nicht.
Den Monitor behalte ich warscheinlich. Was nur merkwürdig ist, wenn ich den ausmachen möchte muss ich ca. 3mal aus und an machen damit die LED nicht blinkt und es richtg aus ist und nicht Standby. Netzschalter hatte keine wirkung, LED blinkt trotzdem.
Sonst ist der Monitor großartig .


----------



## erafrozen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Ich nutze mal eben diesen Thread um das selbe Problem zu schildern:

Habe einen SAMSUNG UE65NU7179 an dem ich den Displayport meiner Grafikkarte AMD RADEON R9 390 SERIES 8 GB DDR5 angeschlossen habe, die Navigation ist ein Krampf da der Bildschirm auf 29 Hertz aktualisiert. 

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## cdo (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Samsung UE65NU7179 Handbuch Seite 161: 
Die native Auflöung beträgt 3840 x 2160 *bei 60 Hz*, wenn HDMI UHD Color aktiviert (Ein) ist. 
Die native Auflöung beträgt 3840 x 2160 *bei 30 Hz*, wenn HDMI UHD Color deaktiviert (Aus) ist.
Wie du HDMI UHD Color für die einzelnen HDMI-Eingänge aktivierst/deaktivierst, steht im Handbuch deines Fernsehers auf Seite 108.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 4K-Monitor läuft nur mit 30 Hertz. Wo liegt das Problem?*

Die 390 hat doch gar kein HDMI 2.0, also auch keine 60Hz bei UHD.


----------

